# Zonda Questions



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

How can I tell if my Zonda's are pre or post 2006? My understanding the freehub bodies were different and not interchangeable. Also, are Zonda freehub bodies interchangeable with any other standard, Centaur, Chorus etc, hubs?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

It looks to me like Campy began offering the deeper splined Shimano compatible (10 speed only) cassette body in 2006 and a revised axle for it. If you don't have that cassette body, it appears like cassette body FH-RE415 will work. It's the same one that's on a Campy Record hub - Campy splined, of course.

http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/spares05_C.pdf

http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/spares06_C.pdf


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

So, how can I tell what year my Zonda's are? Were the graphics different?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*spokes...*



cs1 said:


> So, how can I tell what year my Zonda's are? Were the graphics different?



From the spare parts lists, there appears to be a change in the spoke count and lacing pattern. Check yours against the two spare parts lists.

The newer illustration also appears to show the special machining done to the rim, to remove material from between the spokes. Maybe pre-2006 rims were not machined in this area.

I also see a major difference in the shape of the front hub body between the two years.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I have both types of Zondas - on pre 06 version graphics are different, rims taller and spokes are not as flat bladed as 07/08/09 version - haven't really looked at the hub / free wheel body so no comments on that part.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks guys for the info. They must be pre 2006. The rims don't have the scallops in between the spokes. I got them in 2006 but I believe they were the last year's model.


----------



## A4B45200 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Graphics?*

Can anybody confirm if the graphics on the Zondas (08+) are painted / etched on or are they stickers? I can't seem to verify from pictures which they are. I know lower end Mavics have stickers for the rim graphics (which suck) vs. their higher end ones are painted / etched on.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

08 zonda has stickers.


----------



## ComesAtime (Dec 27, 2009)

05 Zonda


08 Zonda


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

the 08 zonda you posted has some stickers removed.

https://lh5.ggpht.com/_-Esx8UNYulo/R_rgmDXu-SI/AAAAAAAAALE/ACyjTExIOYM/s800/03_mond_fut_legg_2.jpg


----------



## ComesAtime (Dec 27, 2009)

r_mutt said:


> the 08 zonda you posted has some stickers removed.
> 
> https://lh5.ggpht.com/_-Esx8UNYulo/R_rgmDXu-SI/AAAAAAAAALE/ACyjTExIOYM/s800/03_mond_fut_legg_2.jpg


Both sets have stickers removed.


----------

